# Best/worst supersets



## Viduus (Aug 4, 2018)

Anybody know their favorite and worst supersets?

Favorite: (absolutely exhausting)
Heavy deadlifts & heavy pullovers

Worst: (feel like I’m injuring everything)
Deadlifts & decline sit-up twists with weighted extended arms.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 4, 2018)

I barely ever did supersets due to ....impossible at my busy gym at the time I had to be there..fuuuck that lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 4, 2018)

favorite - bb squats/db curls... makes leg day more enjoyable
least favorite - deadlifts/bb rows... makes my back cry :32 (7):


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> favorite - bb squats/db curls... makes leg day more enjoyable



Amen. 

10char


----------



## Dbolitarian (Aug 5, 2018)

Hmmmm
Bench, 
Super down the line with DB raises 
Shoulders  mmm
Keep going till you just can't
Run down the weight 
Keeps going
****ing hurts so,****ing bad
Keep going
Let the weight down
Hands almost numb 

Wait 5 sec 
Get that little rush 
Feels like a mini orgasm 
Dick feels ****ing GREAT 


ORR
heavy was squat plus 3 drop sets 
Omg  ........ Nut


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 5, 2018)

only super sets that Ive done are palms up & palms down forearm curls 

which are great imo


----------



## Elivo (Aug 5, 2018)

I’ve always done front/lat raise supersets 
been doing flat and incline dB press ss last couple weeks.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 5, 2018)

I dont do any supersets. Never got any benefit from them but drop sets are my jam.


----------



## Jin (Aug 5, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I dont do any supersets. Never got any benefit from them but drop sets are my jam.



I thought mammal meat was your jam....


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 5, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I dont do any supersets. Never got any benefit from them but drop sets are my jam.



Same here. Haven’t done super sets since I was a teen and even then it was only cause I read Arnold did them for “ massive “ growth. 

Most taxing: Sergio Olivia inspired high intensity leg workout: barbell squat, immediately followed by leg press, immediately followed by leg extension.  (You’ll be laying on the floor afterwards gasping for air, but you’ll be likely to hit oxygen failure long before hitting muscular failure unless your cardio is f-ing awesome)

Most pointless: bench press followed by bent over rows. After exhausting my chest, it’s too tight and swollen to be able to fully contract my back. ( I have right pecs and shoulders and need to do mobility work for my lats to work correctly)


----------



## Viduus (Aug 5, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Most taxing: Sergio Olivia inspired high intensity leg workout: barbell squat, immediately followed by leg press, immediately followed by leg extension.  (You’ll be laying on the floor afterwards gasping for air, but you’ll be likely to hit oxygen failure long before hitting muscular failure unless your cardio is f-ing awesome)



This is actually my leg day staple. I throw in hamstring curls and sissy squats. Usually supersetting or giant setting things.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 5, 2018)

never was a fan of supersets.. They definately have their place in being effective.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> I thought mammal meat was your jam....



God it used to be. And I wish it still was. Get bitten by the right tick and you might end up at the chicken trough beside me


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 5, 2018)

Not a super set but one of my favorite chest workouts is to put 10 25s on a bench bar (5 on a side) and go to failure, re rack and have spotter dump a plate off each side, failure again. You keep doing that til you end up at just the bar. It's awesome. 

Another we always used to do for biceps is something we just called 5's. You stand with just a straight bar and curl it five times. Two spotters add a 5 to each side and you do five reps. They keep adding plates and you do five reps at each weight until you cannot complete the set. 

THEN, you do the same thing going back down to just the bar. ****ing intense.


----------



## PFM (Aug 6, 2018)

My favorite superset is the text and drinking fountain superset.

Supersetting a manbun with leggings is another must do.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 6, 2018)

Bi's and shoulder presses are really the only ones i do.  

Ill do some flys before or after benching as well.


----------



## German89 (Aug 6, 2018)

My split allows for super set and, i superset cause, i dont have a lot of time so, i gotta get in as much as possible.  

Chest/bis
Back/tris
Legs/shoulders

Ill add calves and abs in when i can.

The worst super set? 
I don't even know.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 6, 2018)

If I'm doing a heavy compound I generally only throw in stretches/light accessory movements during rest periods. Other than that I love drop sets


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 8, 2018)

I forgot.  I do like a cable crossover/pushup superset or 3 for the end of chest day. That's a killer.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 8, 2018)

I superset almost everything.  Quads/hams, back/rear delts and trisets for back, shoulders are a triset, sets of calves in between sets of chest, etc...  One advantage of having your own gym.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 8, 2018)

That’s one of the big things that keeps me from doing more, the amount of people and the distance between stuff to use, more than likely I’d finish one walk across the room to do the other and the crap i was using wkikdnbe taken by the time i got back.


----------



## German89 (Aug 8, 2018)

Elivo said:


> That’s one of the big things that keeps me from doing more, the amount of people and the distance between stuff to use, more than likely I’d finish one walk across the room to do the other and the crap i was using wkikdnbe taken by the time i got back.


Dude. This one gym i went to. Like.. ughhh.  Id literally leave things on the seat and some old fuvk wouldnt care. Move your stuff and sit there for 10 mins.  

If you see a water bottle on the seat. Its the universal sign of. That person will be back, they probably are supersetting and or went to the bathroom. 
  Another thing.  Usssuuuuaaally. Those who actually have some common sense, they are aware of their surroundings and watch what others are doing and, dont just ****ing, hijack someone's spot. Or. You ask to work in. Or. Snag a set and put everything back the way you found it before they get back. Simple. And one more thing since, im on a rant. Stay the **** out of my mirror view. God. ****!!!


----------



## Viduus (Aug 8, 2018)

Luckily the main gym I train at is setup for circuit based workouts so you can superset all kinds of stuff easily. Probably why I’m so ADHD with my routines...


----------



## Mythos (Aug 8, 2018)

I like barbell curls with slow negatives then TBar rows. Most of my supersets are like that.. Slow and controlled then a more explosive movement.

Idk if it's effective but i find it enjoyable .


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 8, 2018)

Jumped on the bandwagon here tonight doing leg extensions & leg curl supersets


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 8, 2018)

45lb plate raise to failure
SS
25lb plate side rases to failure
SS
45lb plate hands on top to failure
For 3 sets. Major shoulder burn and pump.

For warmup on back i've incorporated 
Pullups
SS
deadlifts
4-5 sets


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 9, 2018)

Op & your damn superset thread 

got me doin flat bench & seated row supersets


----------



## Viduus (Aug 9, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Op & your damn superset thread
> 
> got me doin flat bench & seated row supersets



I love them. Sometimes I just use the second as a “break” for whatever I’m hitting with the first. Keeps the heart rate up and I get a good workout in a short amount of time.


----------



## Snowskylo (Sep 14, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Anybody know their favorite and worst supersets?
> 
> Favorite: (absolutely exhausting)
> Heavy deadlifts & heavy pullovers
> ...




*My favorite is the leg press plus leg curls (or basically any leg focused superset).  My least favorite is pull-ups (of any kind) plus pushups.*


----------

